# mosquitos!!!!! HELP



## robo mantis (Aug 31, 2007)

Is there any bug the lives its whole life killing those gay mosquitos?!?!!?!?!??! i went outside 5 minutes and i killed 15 biting me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT THEM ALL DEAD :twisted:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 31, 2007)

> A single dragonfly can eat 100 mosquitoes and larvae in 30 minutes.


More good bugs, just in case. http://www.dulley.com/docs/f540.htm

And just in case you know where they are growing,

http://www.msmosquito.com/pdf/Are%20You%20...0Mosquitoes.pdf

Also, bats can eat 1000 mosquitos an hour. If you have bats in your area, you can make a bat home place thingie.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 31, 2007)

My uncle had a bat house but no bats came. We have bats around here. Anyone selling dragon flies?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Is there any bug the lives its whole life killing those gay mosquitos?!?!!?!?!??! i went outside 5 minutes and i killed 15 biting me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT THEM ALL DEAD :twisted:


Wishing something would die is not exactly kind...sure they are a pain in the a$$ but they are doing what they are supposed to. Plus its only the females so blame them!  :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

I know other bugs like them but every time i open the door and atleast 15 come in i'm not happy! Last night i killed probably 20 on my walls and there are probably more. Another thing is westnile thats a big reason i hate them.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think I already had West Nile. There was a peiod of time, where I got bitten by a mosquito, adn maybe a week later, I felt horrible. I had a high fever, heachaches, and a really wierd cough, you know, that brought up nasty stuff. It could be a really weak case, or a bad cold.(But colds don't give me headaches) So, I hope I had West Nile, since it means I'm immune!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

WHAT?! West nile in cali i seriously doubt it


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

> WHAT?! West nile in cali i seriously doubt it


It's true. I live in CA.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

the chance of getting West Nile in Cali is very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very low.

If you had that was the first time you had a headache from a cold it could mean you received a new virus, but that would be a very low chance of it being west nile.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

Weird right now the guys are spraying fog for them


----------

